

San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee Needs Your Help Using City APIs For Innovation - nickfrost
http://angalhack.tumblr.com/post/12793785704/san-francisco-mayor-ed-lee-hackathon

======
nickfrost
At the request of Mayor Ed Lee, AngelHack is reaching out to the hacker
community, as we look for participants to collaborate in building social
change apps to help San Francisco City.

------
ggopman
Very Cool.

